# Formular abschicken mit enter



## Bruderjones (7. Februar 2003)

Hab da ne Frage kann man ein Formular abschicken (ohne java-script)
einfach nur mit der Entertaste ????

Also um es zu verdeutlichen ich habe zweitextfelder:
Gebe in das erste meinen Benutzer name ein 
und im zweiten Feld mein Passwort 
und dann will ich einfach nur auf enterdrücken müssen
und das sollte ohne ein Java-script funtionieren.

Gruß jones


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Februar 2003)

geht meines erachtens nicht ohne Javasript...

außer evtl. über "accesskey" und "tabindex"...

siehe selfhtml...


----------



## Fabian H (7. Februar 2003)

Also bei mir (IE 6) braucht man gar nix am Code rumbasteln!
Sobald ein Pbjekt aus dem Formular selektiert ist, genügt ein Druck auf Enter, und das Formular wird abgeschickt!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Februar 2003)

STIMMT !!! *upps*


----------



## Bruderjones (7. Februar 2003)

Ja das wäre wäre normal, nur leider habe ich da tausend scripts, 
die das ganze erzeugen und dann geht das über die normale art nicht.
*g*

Danke für die Bearbeitung

Gruß jones


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Februar 2003)

Tja, dann gib mal link oder Quelltext für weitere bearbeitung (HILFE)


----------

